# Locusts V Crickets



## diverfi

For the last couple of months I have been feeding my baby beardie on locusts but have been unable to buy any locally today. Most opinions seem to be that the locusts are nutritionally better than crix, so I bought a box just so he doesn't go hungry til I can get my online order of locusts. 
OMG... it was a feeding frenzy!!! mg:
He went completely nuts, coloured up and chased round the viv faster than I've ever seen him move; it was hilarious - he normally is really laid back about being hand fed locusts.
Hmmmm..... so the question is, do I stick with crix (yuck, yuck, yuck) or just use them every now and then when I don't have any locusts. Opinions please! Thanks.
Fi


----------



## reptilefever

my beardy is a right pig as soon as he see's me with a locust tub he basicly charges at the glass and dance's about lol in the morning i put the tub in the viv and take the top of and he dives in head first eating as much as he can then in the evening i put the rest of the tub in a sndwhich bag and dust them then shake the bag in the viv, he much prefers locusts tbo as he goes mad for them i only use smelly noisey crix as a last resort but will be fine if you carnt get hold of any locusts


----------



## acker123

i let my beardie go outside today and as we keep our breeding colony of locusts outside in the HOT weather he went absolutely nuts running up and down the tank, until he got board and went back in the viv:lol2:


----------



## Jim2109

crickets are nasty to keep, but are ultimately the best value for money, combined with being near enough equal nutritionally to locusts and roaches (if you gut load them well).

however, if your beardie loved chasing the crickets, get some roaches in there!! they move like crickets do, but without the jumping. once they start running they dont stop. and if you tip them on their backs they flail like crazy and lizards love the movement.

ive done away with crickets completely and am breeding locusts and turkistan roaches now. the locusts are slow, none have laid yet. if i cant get the colony started at my first attempt im not going to bother. the roaches i havent even started with yet, but i have 20 adults in a livefood tub (they were too big to feed to my baby water dragons) and they are laying eggs already!!! so if its THAT easy i really cant fail on roaches lol. that way ive got a cheap food source, and locusts il feed once or twice a week for variety. shop bought locusts everyday is going to cost me £500/year!!! for baby water dragons. once they grow a bit and eat more the cost is going to spiral out of control.


----------



## gizmossister

either works but u can really tell which ones they like the best. i did an experiment with the ones i have at work i gave the beardies a choice of locusts, hoppers, black crix, browns and mealies. they went for the hoppers and locusts no problem went mental for the mealies and blacks and almost completely ignored the browns, it was really interesting to see the preference between each beardie aswell but they will eat pretty much anything u give them so its doesnt really matter. i'm lucky that my chuckwalla only eats veggies it only costs me about £48 a year it would be even less if i brought his veggies from a farmers market .:no1:


----------



## kanz

If you plan on keeping alot of crix make sure you have somewhere to keep them you can't hear it. Having loads of crix in your bedroom is enough to break a man in a few days :2wallbang::blowup::2wallbang::blowup:.


----------



## annscave

*crix*

I use crickets but just got a small dubia roach collony going and I am waiting for Locusts to com next week to see how my Geckos and Dragon do with them I might breed Locusts insted of Crickets but if a black Cricket can make so much noise what the heck will adult Locusts sound like?


----------

